# Mirror Mirror on the Wall whose the luckiest forum member of all?



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Last night I went to HavHeaven otherwise known as Elaine's house for those in Northern California! I don't want to brag (yes I do) but I got to see, hold, smell, touch and snuggle with:

Kitty, Mouse, Bunny, Birdie and Tiger. (He's mine so don't anyone even think about claiming him.):whoo:

Vacheron, Giovanni and Movado (Mo is mine too):biggrin1:

Dweezy, Zany and Mermot

Oh and to top it all off I got to listen and learn from Elaine, Heather and Katie! I felt like I won backstage passes to meet some celebrities. I was Havhumbled. 

P.S. (The part about Movado and Tiger being mine is just a joke; Katie did promise me Devyn though LOL- just trying to stir the pot!)ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooh, sounds like fun! I'm envious!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I'm totally jealous! You got to play with my Birdie? And Camryn? and my Mermot and Vacheron? Lucky girl!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Beyond lucky in my book. I am so very envious. So what ALL did you learn pleas do tell. Where are the pictures? You DID take pictures didn't you?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sharon, hands off Devyn he's mine girl. But you can play nice with the others. I'm so jealous you went to HavHeaven.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, once again: I need to move to CA!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

I'M SO JEALOUS!!!!!

Carole
xxoox


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So green am I (with envy that is)!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Me too.....envious, that is....:biggrin1:I'd never leave!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to move to California too!!! We have nothing like that here! You are so lucky!!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Well, I'm totally jealous! You got to play with my Birdie? And Camryn? and my Mermot and Vacheron? Lucky girl!:biggrin1:


Just want to clarify I did not get to see the Y litter in person. Maybe next time if I am lucky!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Doggie Nut said:


> Ooh, sounds like fun! I'm envious!


"Your" Giovanni is very handsome!!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

A few more of Katie's Gang- Kitty, Mouse, Bunny, Birdie, and Tiger


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharon, I think you are one lucky gal to have had that experience. I'd have loved to be there too!! What adorable pups. sigh........ it must have been heaven!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

It was great fun hanging out with you! I hope we didn't freak you out with all our technical talk...LOL! 
Let me tell you that Mr. Cash is an absolute doll~! You are one lucky girl and you got the perfect Hav! :biggrin1:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Katie,

I was so honored to be there! No worries about overwhelming me with the technical talk... I am just such a newbie to the havworld- I love listening and learning. 

Sharon

P.S. Apparently that bottle of wine was not one I was supposed to give away! Oops. My DH is the wine afficionado (and primary consumer). I just like the labels!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sharon,

You are one lucky girl and I am green with envy. :biggrin1: I am in California, but S.F. is 2 hours each way from Sacramento....sigh. I know, somebody has got to move to San Francisco, I don't think we have any Havanese breeders in the city!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lucky you----playing with all those pups?GEEZ....You must be spoiled rotten!ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hav-heaven, indeed!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hav Heaven, take me!!! I'm ready to go.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How lucky were you!!!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wait, puppies and wine? Now, THAT'S a party!! What fun for you.

I must have missed a bunch of posts. Who are Dweezy, Zany and Mermot? Vacheron, Giovanni and Movado?? Are these Heather's litters?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm positively GREEN with envy! :evil: I wanna hold Mouse and Birdie (and Bunny, Kitty and Tiger!). And WINE too? Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sharon, great photos! Are there more?

Sounds like a fun day. I always love hearing Hav breeders talking shop....shoulder laybacks, line breedings, etc. I find it all fascinating!

I love Elaine's Havanese Disneyland - I really want to update my backyard to make it more Hav friendly!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Wait, puppies and wine? Now, THAT'S a party!! What fun for you.
> 
> I must have missed a bunch of posts. Who are Dweezy, Zany and Mermot? Vacheron, Giovanni and Movado?? Are these Heather's litters?


Well the funny thing is none of us drank the wine! My DH was a little miffed that I took this particular bottle, wanted to hear how good it was etc.
I didn't have the heart to tell him I didn't have any.

Dweezy, Zany and Mermot are Heather's pocket pup litters. Vacheron, Giovanni and Movado are her Timepiece litter. I didn't get to take pictures of them because my pup Cash was being a little jealous of me holding them!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I thought i would share some of the pictures of Katie's little animals. Unfortunately a couple are missing from the pix other that the last pix with them in the crate.
It was a lot of fun getting our havs together and being able to share the babies:baby: Hold them and :kiss: them and :hug: them.
Sharon brought Cash, and let me tell you I sure miss that little guy, but Sharon is doing such a wonderful job with him. It was great to see Elaine and Katie too.
I'll shut up and share some of the pix noweace:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And some more


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Be still my MHS!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Last ones


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so jealous of hav disneyland! If I build it, will they come?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How cute are they! Thanks for posting the pictures Heather!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG - how cute. Is there anything cuter than a crate full of Havs?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Picture 3 -The two walking in unison are priceless. Great photos Heather.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are soooo cute. I so need a puppy fix. Better yet, a new puppy! If Amanda can have three so can I......
Heather, my apologies for not recogizing your litters names. I'm getting really bad at that these days. I looked back at your threads and the puppies are adorable.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I so need a puppy fix. Better yet, a new puppy! If Amanda can have three so can I......
> .


Susan, I know you crave a chocoloate Hav. It would be perfect, 2 Vanillas, one chocolate! :biggrin1: Anyone has a chocolate Hav for dear Susan?? I know there are a couple in Germany!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather,

The pups are absolutely gorgeous and I am totally and completely inlove with the puppy on the first picture. How about a trade, my first born for the pup? :biggrin1:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> They are soooo cute. I so need a puppy fix. Better yet, a new puppy! If Amanda can have three so can I......
> Heather, my apologies for not recogizing your litters names. I'm getting really bad at that these days. I looked back at your threads and the puppies are adorable.


Susan,

I agree, I think you need a third hav








On another note, no apologies are needed. I think it would be hard for any one to remember all the puppies names:biggrin1: After all there are several right now here on the forum:whoo: I think all the puppies are very adorable I do have to agree there


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Heather,
> 
> The pups are absolutely gorgeous and I am totally and completely inlove with the puppy on the first picture. How about a trade, my first born for the pup? :biggrin1:


Julia,
I am too, can you tell? she was so photogenic







I don't know about Katie, but I know I sure as heck don't need any more two legged ones:biggrin1: I can barley keep up with the ones I have:frusty: Plus I'm not sure that is a very fair trade:croc:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Julia~ Sorry I can't take you up on your trade offer......we've got two kiddos of our own and I am not sure hubby would like like a third. He is patient enough with all the puppies right now, don't want to push my luck!! ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather and Katie - I am crushed that you wouldn't take my 17 year old in trade. Here's a pic just in case I can sway you.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Heather and Katie - I am crushed that you wouldn't take my 17 year old in trade. Here's a pic just in case I can sway you.


Julia,
Does your son know that you are trying to auction him off for a puppy??:suspicious::biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Not yet, but he wouldn't be surprised!!!

Actually he is a great kid, or should I say young man.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Julia~ 
Hummm.....does he do yardwork and scoop poop? Or mind sleeping on the couch? (I don't have any extra bedrooms)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Yardwork, what's yardwork and on the couch!!!! It's more along the lines of his own bedroom with computer, cable tv and unlimittied texting. lol He does do pretty well at school, does that count???? 

Edited cause I forgot to mentnion that he expects a new/his own car sometime during his senior year.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well then I am going to have to pass.....LOL!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

In that case, you at least have to have a get togther at your house before all these beautiful puppies go to their homes. :biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Julia~ I would love to have you anytime!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Katie. :kiss:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are some breathtaking pups. How can it be Toby's only 12 weeks old and I want another puppy already?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

TobyBaby said:


> Those are some breathtaking pups. How can it be Toby's only 12 weeks old and I want another puppy already?


The condition is called MHS - Multiple Havanese Syndrome and the only way to cure it is to get another one.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Aha! I wondered what MHS stood for. **** it's contagious.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, I made the mistake of not checking back into this thread! What incredible photos. I can tell those are confident prancing puppies...SO STINKING DARLING!



> Picture 3 -The two walking in unison are priceless. Great photos Heather.


Ditto...my thought exactly!

And Julia....what a handsome son you have! Gonna be a heartbreaker, that one. (or probably already is!)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Shelly,

He is a good looking boy, but most importantly he is a good person.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> They are soooo cute. I so need a puppy fix. Better yet, a new puppy! If Amanda can have three so can I......


Susan- I totally agree! I had to wait 3 years but finally. Heck, I say surprise your DH and get him one!!! That is what I should of done but he warned me divorce papers would come before my AKC papers did!

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> He is a good looking boy, but most importantly he is a good person.


You must have raised him right! :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Shelly, :kiss: I try.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, the torture!!!!!! Those pics are toooooo good and it makes my heart ache, wanting to hold at least some of those pups. Maybe even bring one home! I'd be in heaven if I could just sit on the grass and have all those pups prancing around me. 

Your photos are incredible. I totally love the one of the two pups walking perfectly in sync. CUTE !!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOO!!!! I AM SO IN LOVE WITH ALL OF THEM!!! I want a third too. Hmmm, who can I trade? drat all I have is DH and I need him to do yard work and pick up poop. 

Julia, your son is very handsome!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Julia,
Your son is georgous, good looking men are my weakness tooooo along with Havanese.

If I were 30 years younger I would trade you. 

Robin


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

If we are trading sons for puppies I want in on this!! Elaine, do you have a pool? My 26 year old son who still lives at home would make a great pool boy! He's a weight lifter and not bad looking....he could probably grill your steaks, mix your drinks, and give you a massage....hahahaha! (Just kidding about that massage part...he is my son, after all...:redface: Anyway, he doesn't pick up poop or anything else for that matter, but he'd look good by your pool!!


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

Pictures? ... Video? ... Or are you keeping this wonderful experience all to your little CA selves?


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG ... Not jealous but heart-filled of boy would Lucy like a brother rationalizations!  How wonderful for you all ... What fun!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So Elaine, do we have a deal? If not, Katie? Puppy for pool boy? LOLound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Oh!! I have a pool....and right now *I* am the pool boy....hummm....
but he has to be willing to pick up poop....lots and lots of poop....


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I love where this thread is going. Everyone is auctioning off their flesh and blood for furbabies!!! I desperately want to see Katie's puppies!!! I am fully coming after the Placerville show. I will even pick up poop if I can visit. Lots of poop.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

RCKNROB said:


> Julia,
> Your son is georgous, good looking men are my weakness tooooo along with Havanese.
> 
> If I were 30 years younger I would trade you.
> ...


Thanks Robin.  As he is getting older he is becoming quite popular with girls and somehow I am not sure I am ready, but they call all the time!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Estrella~
I wish you could have come over after the Sac show! But you are welcome to come over after the Placerville show. All of the "animals" will be gone to their new homes, but the Y 7 will be here! (the Animals go home the beginning of May...phew! As much as I love them... having 12 puppies here is alot of work and I am looking forward to lightening my load!)


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Katie,

You know you need to sell all the puppies to forum members so we can keep track of those beautiful puppies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What gorgeous looking sons we have here! I have two sons that I'm willing to trade for..... but pick up poop?? Well, my oldest would. He's a lot more helpful than son #2! LOL All I'd ask is one female puppy. That's it.

Is it a deal?? ound:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Julia, I'm upset you don't want to come and play at my house, I have plenty of for you and Bugsy to play with.
Judy, Your son looks great but the problem is I have one that is 25 1/2, one that turns 28 in June, one that turns 36 in June and a daughter that turns 38 in May. I don't think I could handle another one, besides he sounds just like the two younger boys except they have been out of the house for at least the last 3 years. Great thought and yes there is a pool here also and my sexy DH keeps it clean, plus helps with poo clean up. 
Estrella, You are more then welcome at my home also when you guys come up for the Placerville show. We are just North of Hwy. 50 so it would be on the way to Katie's, sort of.
I haven't been on the forum for a while so I am trying to catch up.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Elaine...hmmm....forget the puppy, I'll take your DH!! LOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Julia, I'm upset you don't want to come and play at my house, I have plenty of for you and Bugsy to play with.


I would love to come and play at your house,am I invited. :biggrin1: I've heard all about your doggie disney land, but aren't you worried I might just leave with more than Bugsy.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Julia,
I will be sure and check your pockets and purse. You are always welcome and Katie and I live only about 20 min. apart so you could visit both houses.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Judy,
After 22 years together I'm not really ready to give him up, although I do occasionally loan him out, as long as it is harmless. He is definately a keeper.


----------

